# Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...



## dcpolo (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

muss mal meinen frust bei euch ablassen.

Die ganze geschichte stammt vom letzten Samstag

Mein bester Freund, seine Frau, meine bessere Hälfte und meine Wenigkeit waren am Rhein um uns einen schönen tag zu machen. Ich durfte auch zwei Ruten mitnehmen:m (hat Frau erlaubt). Naja, hat auf jeden Fall ganz schlecht gebissen. Ich habe dann das Ufer ein bisschen abgesucht und einen schönen großen Eimer gefunden. Da ich meine Stippe dabei hatte und mein Köfivorrat im Hinblick auf die damals noch bevorstehende Zandersaison recht knapp war, habe ich mir wenigstens noch 20 Lauben gestippt. 10min später kommt die Wasserschutzpolizei(im folgenden WSP genannt) und legt an der Buhne an um meinen Schein zu kontrolliere. Papiere ok. Der Polzist sagt noch "Vorbildlich, dass sie ihren Müll in Tüten tun und wieder mitnehmen. Ist nicht üblich für Angler...!". Dann haben die meine Köfis gesehen. Und dann war Alarm... 

WSP : "Sie wissen dass der Zander Schonzeit hat"

"Ja"

WSP: " und wieso angeln sie dann mit Köderfischen?"

"tue ich nicht"

WSP: Angeln rausholen- zeigen

Also, rausgeholt. Tauwurm und Käse...

WSP: "Wozu brauchen sie dann die Köfis?"

"für nächste Woche. Aber wenn sie so genau kontrollieren, gegenüber sitzen ein paar Kollegen aus dem sibirischen Raum(die ich auch vom Sehen kenne) und die angeln seit Wochen auf Zander und müllen alles voll!"

WSP: " Na, nun mal nicht fremdenfeindlich werden!"

"Kontrollieren sie die doch auch mal, die fangen hier alles weg..."

WSP: "Warum sagen sie denen denn nichts"

"weil dass ca. 20 Leute sind und ich kein Messer im Rücken haben will beim Nachtangeln!"

WSP: " wir schauen mal nach dem Rechten..."

Arschlecken, die haben abgedreht und sind sofort stromab... Die Kollegen von gegenüber konnten unbehelligt weitermachen.... Die WSP hat die Hosen total voll#q  Die haben da nicht mal einen Angelschein....

Wo soll das am Rhein noch hinführen?


Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Willi aus I (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Da dreht sich mir der Magen um. :e 

Offensichtlich aber kein Einzelfall. Ein Bekannter von mir hat in der Vergangenheit mehrmals bei der WSP angerufen weil er ein paar Sportsfreunde beim Brassen reissen beobachtet hat.
Das Geld hätte er sich sparen können, nichts geschah.

Wirklich ein Trauerspiel wenn die Polizei einfach den Schwanz einzieht und es so hält wie der berühmte Affe ,nichts hört und nichts sieht und nichts sagt.

Würde mich interesieren von wem die Anweisung kommt sich so zu verhalten.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das kenne ich zur Genüge und zwar auch am Rhein. 
Ab Beginn er Zanderschonzeit sind die Jungens mit Gummifisch unterwegs und behaupten entweder Barsch oder Hecht zu angeln. Die Polizei kontrolliert nicht, wenn die Herrschaften ( nicht nur aus dem sibierischen Raum ) in Gruppen auftreten. 
Es gab hier mal einen courarierten ( richtig geschrieben ? ) Polizeirenter mit Schäferhund, der hin und wieder die Strecke kontrollierte und dieses dann aufgab,
als man Ihm Prügel androhte.
Der absolote Hammer meines Lebens ist mir in dieser Richtung allerdings an der Ems untergekommen: Während der Brassenleichzeit haben dort 4 Personen aus dem Osten mit Keschern die Brassen zentnerweise mit dem Kescher aus dem Wasser geholt.
Eine Halbinsel mit Schilf war rot voller Blut und ich habe vergeblich nach der Polizei gerufen- Antwort = Die haben doch ohnehin nicht genug zu essen; deshalb kommen wir nicht...


----------



## Rheinschiffer (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Also,

ich habe von einem ähnlichen Fall gehört, und zwar in Koblenz am Rhein. Dort sollen regelrechte Banden ( also grössere Gruppen ) auftreten und sogar mit Messern drohen. Mindestmasse kennen die ebenfalls nicht. Also wenn ich so was höre, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr, wofür ich soooo für die blaue Karte gebüffelt habe. Warscheinlich hätte ein Kurs im Messerwerfen auch genügt. :-( 
:e 
Kopf hoch und Petri heil


----------



## fred78 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das ist echt die allerletztes Sauerei!:e :e :e 

Unsereins macht die Fischereiprüfung, besorgt sich Erlaubnisscheine, beachtet Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten und ist auch noch der Depp dabei!
Das hat ja auch überhaupt nichts mit Femdenfeindlichkeit zu tun, wenn man gleiches Recht für alle fordert!

Am meisten rege ich mich über die WSP auf, die ihre schlechte Laune an uns auslassen, statt mal ihren Job anständig zu machen, aber da sind die ja scheinbar zu feige für!

Eigentlich sollte man mal nen deftigen Brief an deren Chef schreiben und von reichlich Leuten unterschreiben lassen, indem man droht die Sache mal richtig öffentlich zu machen, wenn da nichts passiert!

PS:Bin Jurist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln und ärgere mich oft genug über sowas!:r Die Landkollegen der WSP kümmert sich auch gern mal zu dritt ne Stunde um nen Radfahrer ohne Licht und 500 Meter weiter wird ne 15jährige vergewaltigt!Ganz nach dem Motto:Bloß nicht zu viel Arbeit machen!(Als Begründung hält dann immer gern die Justiz her, welche die Leute nicht richtig verknacken würde!Ich sag dazu:"Jungs, liefert mir gute Beweise!")


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



			
				dcpolo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> [...]
> Wo soll das am Rhein noch hinführen?
> [...]
> Was meint ihr dazu?


Das habe ich mich schon mehere Male gefragt.

Ruft man die grüne Minna an, passiert nichts. ABSOLUT NICHTS! Nach meinem Erlebnis am "STAPP" (DU Dinslaken).

 Ich denke mal, auch bei den Grüngekleideten Mitbürgern, die für Ruhe und Ordnug ("Law and Oder") verantwortlich zeichnen, wird man beim Anruf derselben, in etwa als "Hirni" dargestellt, um den Weg der "Streife" auch noch zu erklären! Wenn die das nicht drin haben, dann "Gute Nacht...".Anmerkung: Ein dort gegelegenes , gut ausgebuchtes  Lokal.   

Damit möchte ich nur sagen, angelt so am Rhein, wie ihr es gelernt habt,  #4 ehrlich dem Fisch gegenüber....

Irgendwann kriegen wir DIE...REISSER,  oder wie sie auch genannt werden...

Ich hoffe es zumindest...
mit mir viele andere auch...


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben doch ohnehin nicht genug zu essen; deshalb kommen wir nicht...



Ne zu fressen haben die nicht viel, das glaube ich auch. Genauso wie ich daran glaube, dass ... ich nicht mehr "am Rhein" angeln gehe.

Allerdings bin ich da auch nicht mehr oft...


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Da bringt es endlich mal jemand auf den Punkt! Es geht hier wirklich nicht um Fremdenfeindlichkeit (wir sind uns der Vergangenheit unseres Landes bewusst und gehen sehr sensibel damit um), aber es kann einfach nicht sein daß "Gesetzlose" unbehelligt ihrer Wege ziehen, während unsereins "penibelst" überprüft wird! Als ich neulich eine Tageskarte für eine Strecke verlangt habe, die vor über 20 Jahren (als ich zuletzt dort war) als sehr "fängig" galt, wurde mir eben wegen diesem "Problemfall" davon abgeraten. Da fragt man sich doch zwangsläufig, wo die Behörden ihre Prioritäten setzen. Ich selbst habe keinen Schimmer, wie man diesen Mißstand aus dem Weg räumen kann. Allerdings gefällt mir die Idee von fred78 ganz gut und es ist vielleicht auch der einzige Ansatzpunkt, dieser Sache effektiv entgegen zu wirken. Dagegen ist der Cormoran wirklich nur ein sekundäres Problem.

MfG
Martin


----------



## Blauortsand (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich finde es Schade und es macht mich oft traurig, was man so alles für einen Dreck und Mist an den Gewässern beobachten muß!

-Dorsche werden oft nicht auf dem Kutter abgeschlagen
-Mindestmaße werdennicht eingehalten
-Müll wird liegengelassen oder im wasser versenkt
-Bäume werden umgesägt um Lagerfeuer zu machen
-Kutter zerpflügen jeden Zipfel des Meeresgrundes
-Angler liegen besoffen neben Ihren ausgelegten Ruten und pennen
-Es wird auf dem Weg zum Wasser oft durch die Felder gelaufen obwohl man ja auch am Feldrand laufen könnte
-Tausende verschiedene Giftstoffe werden in unsere Abwasser geleitet
-Öltanker fahren nachwievor mit Einwandigen Schalen
-Kanufahrer zerstören angelegte Laichbetten
-Gewässerfremde Tierarten werden eingesetzt
-Stellnetze versperren Wanderfischen Ihre Wege vom oder zum Meer
-Flüsse werden nachwievor begradigt
-Angler reißen Fische
-Schogebiete werden mißachtet
-Schonzeiten auch
-......
Besonders Schlimm ist, dass man diese Liste wahrscheinlich noch sehr viel weiter ausdehnen könnte!!!
Da fragt man sich doch, was kann ich denn gegen das alles tun?
Kaufe ich ökologisch vertretbare Produkte z.B. Bioessen, ökologisch abbaubare Waschmittel ...?
Achte ich darauf möglichst wenig Benzin , Strom , .... zu verbrauchen?
Weise ich immer alle auf Misstände hin?
Engagiere ich mich im Umweltschutz ?
....?
Also ich bin in dieser Hinsicht sicherlich nicht ohne Fehlverhalten aber ich versuche mich möglichst nahe dem zu Nähern und vorallen auch mal Stellung zu beziehen bei Fehlverhalten anderer! Selbst die Greenpeace Jungs haben Außenboarder und greifen nicht zu Paddeln!
Auf Polizei und Behörden setze ich schon lange nicht mehr, man sollte lieber an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren - was man natürlich unter der Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt sich dann doch gut überlegen sollte!!!
Letzte Woche war ich mit meinem Patenkind (8Jahre) auf nem Kutter und er konnte es irgendwann nicht mehr ertragen, dass sich die Dorsche der Angelnachbarn langsam totzappelten und fragte diese dann ob er sie nicht Töten dürfe was er dann auch tat, das hat mich schwer beeindruckt!
Ostblock hin oder her in Dänemark sind wir die Bösen und meines Erachtens gibt es halt überall schwarze Schafe!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Blauortsand
Du hast ja sicherlich Recht mit Deinen Ansichten und es gibt bestimmt auch überall schwarze Schafe. Ich denke mal daß die Mehrheit aller Angler ein sehr hohes Umweltbewußtsein haben und auch dem entsprechend handeln. Aber auch oder gerade deshalb steht jeder in der Pflicht, auffälligen Dingen zu begegnen. Um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: mir persönlich ist es sch....egal, welche Staatsanghörigkeit sie haben! Aber gerade bei solchen Themen, welche den Tier-und Umweltschutz angehen, ist jeder (insbesondere die Behörden) gefordert, verantwortungsvoll zu handeln!

MfG
Martin


----------



## Blauortsand (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Sicher Martin haste ja recht, dass bei den Angler wahrscheinlich dass Umweltbewußtsein höher ist als beim den meisten anderen, aber es ist halt von Bedeutung, dass auch weiterhin sensibilisiert wird, damit man auch in Zukunft weiterhin die Natur genießen kann - wirklich bergauf geht es mit Ihr ja nicht wirklich momentan und da kann man sich ja auch nicht auf die Behörden oder Politiker verlassen!


----------



## Buntbarsch (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Wofür gabs die WSP nochmal? Dafür um an den gewässern nach dem rechten zu schaun? Scheint mir im Moment jedoch anders! Ich will ja nicht wissen was die sonst so den ganzen lieben langen tag machen! Echt mies! Beide sachen, einmal irgendwelche "angler" die die fische abschlachten als ginge es um ihr leben und andererseits die behörden die da immer nur den schwanz einziehen und wegschaun! glaubt ihr die machen das wirklich aus angst vor drohungen oder einfach nur weil sie keinen bock auf arbeit haben?
__________________________________________________________
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht!


----------



## Mark_NRW (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Na wenn die Polizei nichts unternimmt dann ruft doch mal anonym bei der PETA an:q :q :q 


Nee Spass beiseite sowas ähnliches ist mir auch schon passiert.Ein bekannter hatte sein Fischereischein nicht dabei dafür aber die Rheinkarte(die eigentlich ja nur mit Fischereischein erworben werden kann) und hat dann mal eben 20 DM gekostet plus die Kopie vom FS.Als ich dann erwähnte das die Poliziei doch ruhig mal öfters nachts kontollieren könnten,man da wurden die richtig unangenehm.
Obwohl zur Zeit doch wieder öfters durch Fischereiaufseher konrolliert wird zumindestens bei uns.


----------



## altersalat (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Bei mir ham die das auch schon gemacht. Die ham mich ewig kontrolliert und als ich gesagt hab, dass weiter hinten welche verbotenerweise zelten und sogar lagerfeuer machen sind sie einfach gegangen.


----------



## Paule (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

An der Weser ist es das Selbe..
Die Nationalität spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Ein Deutscher fängt Aale um sie zu verkaufen (Größe egal, die kleinsten sind ja schließlich tolle Brataale)
Ein Chinese nimmt untermaßige zander mit
Ein Russe angelt in der Schonzeit.
Keiner kontrolliert

Und der Fluss wird leer..

Naja, ich glaube das Problem gibt es in jeder größeren Stadt und die einzige Maßnahme wären strengere Kontrollen.


----------



## Torsk (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Yep, Paule, so seh ich die Dinge am Rhein zwischen DU-WES auch. In den letzten 10 Jahren bin ich glaub ich 1x von der WSP kontrolliert worden....Fischereiaufseher Fehlanzeige. Wenn diese vielleicht mal auf den Plan treten würden (irgendwie hab ich das  Gefühl, das die Rheinfischergenossenschaft kein Intresse an ihrem Gewässer hat) und der bei uns sicher überforderten Polizei etwas zuarbeiten würden....So traurig es ist, aber die meisten Polizisten sind dann wahrscheinlich mit der Beweissicherung überfordert und von dem Papierkram danach auch nicht gerade begeistert...


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Bin auch schon mal Kontrolliert worden,das sah so aus ,ich Angel am Rhein auf einen Buhnenkopf,bin am Blinkern kommt direkt ein Boot auf mich zu gesteuert,mit voll dampf auf den Buhnenkopf drauf los gesteuert,eine springt vom Boot rennt zu mir und will die Angelpapiere sehen wärend dessen hat er auch noch die Hand am Pistolenhalfter,was ein scheiß gefühl,und eine Buhne weiter waren Polen mit Lebendige Köderfische am Angeln als sie darauf hin gwiesen habe sagten sie nur sie mussen wieter und das war es dann,aber mach die Wasserschutzpolizei nur nicht schlau,ist sinnlos
Gruß
Klaus-a.

 #:


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ dcpolo

das was Du da  geschlidert hast, ist leider nicht nur am Rhein so ! :e 

So weit ich weiß, wird an der Sieg überhaupt nicht mehr kontrolliert oder wenn doch, dann nur zu mehreren.

Wir haben hier auch Nachbarn aus dem osteuropäischen Raum - wenn die am WE Fete machen wird´s hier nacht´s richtig laut auf der Straße mit betr. Autofahren u.s.w.

Meine Frau hatte daraufhin mal die hiesige Polizei angerufen und diese aufgefordert etwas gegen die nächtliche Ruhestörung zu unternehmen.

Als Antwort kam dann: Wenn sie weiter in Ruhe dort wohnen wollen, dann vergessen sie jetzt mal diesen Anruf !

In welchem Land leben wir eigentlich ??? :e  :e  :e


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ein Freund ist bei der Polizei.
Er schickte mir mal diese "Anleitung" :



> Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, diese bei Anzeige durch einen Bürger (z.B. durch Euch) zu verfolgen.
> Strafanzeigen müssen ja grundsätzlich von der Polizei verfolgt werden, OwiG-Anzeigen nur bei Lust und Laune des einschreitenden Beamten und bei Anzeige durch einen Bürger. Diese Ordnungswidrigkeit muß dann von der Verfolgungsbehörde (z.B. WaschPol) an das zuständige Ordnungsamt (z.B. Fischereiamt, Bezirksamt etc.) weitergeleitet werden, welche dann die Ahndung (Geldbuße!) der Verfehlung bearbeitet und ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren gegen den "Fischer" einleitet. Übrigens: die Preise sind saftig, Erstverstöße sind meist nur einige Hundertmark, Wiederholungsverstöße kosten immer das doppelte, dann das dreifache etc. etc..  wählt die Telefonnummer der zuständigen Waschpol-Wache oder auch einfach die "110" (kein Bürger ist verpflichtet, alle Polizeiwachen-Telefonnummern zu kennen), die werden Euch schon weiterverbinden.Und jetzt kommt es:
> 
> Schildert dem Beamten Eure Beobachtung und besteht auf die Fertigung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit-Anzeige!!!!! Laßt Euch nicht abwimmeln mit Floskeln wie z.B. "z.Z. Kein Personal"
> ...


----------



## Globetrotter (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

ja unsere "Freunde" haben in Deutschland anscheinend Narrenfreiheit.:e Was hat unser Fischereiaufseher schon Anzeigen bei der Polizei gemacht.#u Mit den "Taigapeitschen" die er eingezogen hat kann man schon eine Jugendgruppe ausrüsten.Und bei der Polizei bzw.bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wird das Verfahren eingestellt.

Gruss
Globetrotter

PS.Taigapeitsche:Angelrute aus Glasfaser mit einem WG von 10 bis 500gr.universell einsetzbar von Rotauge bis Wels und darf nicht teurer sein als 15 Euro aber mit Rolle.#t


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Na Mario, wenn ich das so lese, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob das alle Polizisten wissen ?


----------



## fischkopf (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Wurde auch mal von den Kollegen mit dem blauen Boot kontrolliert! Haben auch nichts gefunden. Hab denen gesagt, dass ein bisschen weiter ein paar Touris schon seit wochen wild campen und dass es da wild aussöhe! Offenes Feuer im NSG, überall Pappteller, ....
Die meinten nur, wir kümmern uns darum und sind in die andere Richtung abgedüst.


----------



## detlefb (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ marioschreiber, 

danke für Deine Hinweise, gleich Montag werde, gestärkt durch die Hinweise, ein wenig mehr Druck machen. 
Seit 3 Wochen warte ich bereits auf eine Mitteilung einer Dienststelle aus HH.......grrrrrrr


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich habe mal einen Herrn mit zwei Ruten an der Saar mit maden angeln sehen- soweit, so gut, nichts ungewöhnliches. Aber nachdem er nach langem warten ein Rotauge fing und dies landete, löste er den haken und anstatt es in einen mit wasser gefüllten eimer zu werfen oder abzustechen oder in den setzkescher zu tun, ließ er den fisch ca. 3min. auf dem gras zappeln und moniterte in aller ruhe erstmal seine rute neu, beköderte den Haken und füllte den Futterkorb erneut. Dann setzte er sich wieder hin und ließ das Roauge weiterzappeln. Ohne anstalten zu machen, den fisch zu versorgen. Ich bekam ne wut im bauch und fragte ihn, was die sauerei denn sollte, den fisch grundlos so zu quälen. Das einzige, was er tat: er grinste mich dumm an.
Mit der drohung, ich könnte ihn ja anzeigen, verschwand ich mit meinem Fahrrad, aber selbst, wenn ich ihn angezeigt hätte, wäre er ja straffrei davon gekommen... Er hätte ja alles abstreiten können.
KOF!!!


----------



## wodibo (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich vergleich das immer mit dem Autofahren.
Der "Raser" wird abkassiert weil es sich lohnt. Schließlich kostet so ne Verfolgungskutsche mit der ganzen Ausrüstung richtig Kohle. Der Mittelspur- oder Linksspurschleicher bleibt meist unbehelligt weil ein Verstoß gegen das Rechtsfahrgebot max. 35,-€ bringt.
Genauso ist es auch am Wasser. wenn wir einen Fehler machen können wir belangt werden und zahlen auch. Bei den anderen ist es zum einen gefährlich und zum anderen gibt es eh nix zu holen. Die zahlen nicht und fertig. Da hat die WSP einfach keinen Bock etwas zu unternehmen. Außer Schreibkram bringt das nix  :e


----------



## Tommy-Boy (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Bei mir an der 'Haus-Talsperre' (Diepental) sind relativ wenig ausländische Angler (keine Ahnung, wieso). Allerdings sieht es dort nicht besser aus (wieso sollte es auch): Da wird fleissig gesoffen, Müll hinterlassen, Fische nicht waidgerecht behandelt und sich häufig mies benommen. Da wünsche ich mir manchmal ein paar der polnischen Angler, die sich früher immer in Flittard rumtrieben und extrem freundlich und nett waren.

 Tom


----------



## ThorstenECN (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hi,
teilt denen doch mal eure Erfahrungen mit und fragt sie was sie davon halten. Das wird die zwar sowieso nicht Interresieren  #c  , aber versuchen kann man es ja!!
http://www.bmi.bund.de/


----------



## dcpolo (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@thorsten: shickst denen eine Mail und hast dann wahrscheinlich den Staatsschutz am Ar... wegen Volksverhetzung oder Förderung rechten Gedankenguts...

#4 Nur um es klar zu stellen: Ich möchte nicht ausländische Angler über einen Kamm scheren. Es gibt auch unter den Einhemischen schwarze Schafe!!!


----------



## LarsH (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Moin,

ich habe alle der o.g. Dinge auch schon erlebt.

Da frage ich mich immer wieder wieso es Anglerverbände gibt,
denen man das Geld in den Rachen wirft und dennoch nichts
dagegen tun und dann zusätzlich noch für das zurücksetzen
von Fischen, egal ob Karpfen oder Weissfisch, bestraft wird...

Lars


----------



## Paule (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich finde dieser Thread sollte nicht dazu dienen, sich über Ausländer im allgemeinen zu beklagen. Deutsche Angler machen auch Sauerein, jung und alt.
Und nächtliche Ruhestörung muss hier wohl auch nicht diskutiert werden..(auch wenn Langelandklaus' ärger nachzuvollziehen ist)


----------



## langelandsklaus (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Jo Paule,

wenn Du wie wir heute (bei dem Feiertag) im Gaten sitzt und willst Deine Ruhe haben, und die lieben Nachbarn schon ab Mittag mit der Flex und Bohrhammer am Haus arbeiten, dann kannste sicher verstehen, dass ich jetzt wieder die Polizei rufe ! :e  :e  :e


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Tja, an Rhein und Lahn bei Koblenz sieht es auch nicht anders aus. Ich fische seit über 12 Jahren in der Lahn und habe noch NIE einen Fischereiaufseher gesehen. Am Rhein genauso wenig.
Als ich diese Jahr meinen Fischereischein verlängert habe, hatte ich ein längeres Gespräch mit dem Beamten im Ordnungsamt. Der hat mir dann eine Telefonnummer gegeben. Hier könnte ich anrufen, wenn es Probleme gibt. Ich soll doch aber bitte dann bei der anschließenden Kontrolle dabeibleiben, da die Herren vom Ordnungsamt wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung vom Fischereirecht haben werden...Tja, was macht man da...Anzeigen und nie mehr angeln gehn oder Klappe halten und drauf hoffen das irgendwann mal jemand kontroliert? Ich habe auch schon der WSP Koblenz und der Polizei in Lahnstein Tipps gegeben und sie auf so manche Sachen hingewiesen. Habe aber noch nie jemanden gesehen....Und alleine Nachtangeln fällt seit ein paar Jahren auch aus, da man ja seiner Haut nicht mehr sicher ist. Toole Wurst, hauptsache wir bezahlen weiterhin teure Gebühren und Mitgliedsbeiträge.
Es tut sich aber zum Teil auch was: im Schwäbischen wurde jetzt ein Osteuropäer zu mehreren Jahren Knast verurteit. Er hatte BUNDESWEIT gefälschte Ausweißpapiere (auch Sportfischerprüfungszeugnisse und -erlaubnisscheine) verkauft...


----------



## Grundblei (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hiho,
ich kenne das beschriebene Problem auch..!
Ist schon traurig wenn man sieht wenn ein Angler 50m weiter einem KöFi lebend nen Drilling durch den Rücken sticht und seine Rutenspitze mindestens noch 2 Stunden nach dem auswerfen noch "zittert" vom zucken des Fischchens :e , bei sowas könnte ich PLATZEN !!!!
Aber was ich eigentlich wollte :
- Wer kann mir die Telefon Nr. der nächsten (Wasserschutz-) Polizei in Umgebung Lahnstein geben ?

Nicht das es zu krass rüber kommt aber vielleicht sollten sich ja mal eine Gruppe waidgerechter Angler zusammen tun und mal nach eigenen Methoden kontrollieren #t .

Dann hab ich noch ne kleine Geschichte zu dem Thema:
(Tatort kleiner Forellenbach unseres Vereins)
Jeden Tag saß ein ausländischer Mitbürger an einem Wehr und Fing dort 3-5 Forellen pro Tag.
Maße und der Gleichen waren ihm völlig egal, wie auch er angelte nur mit einem Kordel an dem ein Vorfach war und machte so den perfekten Eindruck eines Schwarzanglers.
Daraufhin hab ich 2x die örtliche Polizei angerufen - Ergebnis: keine Reaktion.
Danach hab ich unseren Gewässerwart angerufen welcher innnerhalb von 5 min. da war! 
Dann kamen die Worte "du fährst jetzt mit deinem Fahrrad bis zur Polizei auf der Straße vor mir her, wenn du versuchst abzuhauen fahr ich dich um"
....der hat nie wieder da geangelt, die Methode wirkt.


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



> - Wer kann mir die Telefon Nr. der nächsten (Wasserschutz-) Polizei in Umgebung Lahnstein geben ?



*110 !* Wenn du eine Straftat vermutest und anzeigen willst, dann ist das die richtige Nummer! Niemand erwartet das man alle direkten Durchwahlnummern kennt, deshalb haben die diese Nummer !


----------



## Laksos (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Wasserschutzpolizei Koblenz:

Tel.: (0261) 972860


----------



## buddha (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hallo Boardies.
Was mich an der ganzen Diskutiererei stört, ist das ewige gerede von "Fremdenfeindlichkeit" u.s.w. Da ich in meinem privaten und beruflichen Umfeld mit sehr vielen Ausländern (jemanden der lange in diesem Land lebt, sich an die Geflogenheiten und Regeln dieses Landes angepasst hat, einen Ausländer zu nennen, liegt mir eigendlich fern) zutun habe und diese, als sehr nette Freunde und loyale Kollegen kennenlernen durfte, vertrete ich den mulitikulturellen Lebenswandel und bin rassistischen Aüsserungen gegenüber sehr empfindlich!!! 
Doch muß ich auch sagen, wenn ich am Rhein sitze und die "Angler" beobachte, oder von "Anglern" höre denen die, in vorigen Beiträgen genannten, Vorfälle anzurechnen sind, es sich nunmal in 95% der Fälle um "Angler" aus dem Ost-Europäischen Raum handelt. 
Was kann man dagegen tun?? Nun, auf die deutsche Polizei kann man sich, meines Erachtens nach, sowieso nicht verlassen. Der einzige Ort an dem die Kollegen in Grün/Weiss immer präsent sind, ist die Imbissbude in unserem Dorf!!! Wenn ich da vorbei fahre steht immer min. ein Streifenwagen davor!!!
Und was man hier so liest, ist es bei der WSP nicht anders. Also, was bleibt dem unbescholtenen Bürger da noch übrig, als sich seine Sicherheit am Wasser selbst zu garantieren!! Nur ist es in diesem, unserem Rechtssystem ja so, das man das selbst nicht darf.
Ich denke das die Kollegen von Polizei und WSP sich langsam, aber sicher mal den Arsch aufreissen und ihren Job machen sollten!! Sonst endet es hier genau wie in anderen Ländern, wo sich die Bürger selber um ihre Sicherheit kümmern!!!
Aber mal ehrlich, ich möchte nicht das es soweit kommt!!!

MfG,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Adrian* (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

das ist immer so, wir müssen en angelschein machen rheinschein und alles kaufen und die fangen uns die fische weg...hier in der nähe ist en hafen da saßen früher mindestens 30 russen mit der stipprute (was totaler schwachsin is) und fingen brassen,rotaugen,barsche,nasen und sonst noch was natürlich wird davon auch nichts zurück gesetzt die haben manchmal auch en kleinen zander erwicht egal einfach in die aldi tüte damit mindestmaß,abschlagen,herzstich alles egal der fisch kann doch ersticken wozu die mühe machen.
dann eines tages kommt tatsächlich mal en kontruleur vorbei wir standen da mit der spinnrute und direkt gedacht dat war's mit de russen aber wat is um die russen macht der en bogen und kommt direkt auf uns zu!!
was is das denn??für die russen hat sich keiner interressiert 2 von dennen haben sich auch noch schnell vom acker gemacht....die können angeln wo se wollen ob naturschutzgebiet oder sonst wo wenn wir das machen würden wär's das für uns.....


----------



## SchwalmAngler (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Muss ehrlich sagen, der Thread spiegelt genau meine Erfahrungen mit der Polizei wieder. Wenn man sie braucht sitzen sie sich lieber die Är.... breit und versuchen einen auf biegen und brechen abzuwimmeln. Sehen die aber eine Möglichkeit einem unbescholtenen Bürger etwas anzuhängen sind sie mit vollem Elan dabei.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Grundblei: hier die Tel.Nr. vom Fischereiaufseher in Koblenz...leider nur unter der Woche zu "normalen" Dienstzeiten: 0261-1202543. Am Wochenende soll man bei der Feuerwehr anrufen, die verständigen dann die zuständigen Stellen. Sagte jedenfalls der Beamte auf dem Ordnungsamt in Koblenz, der den Jahresfischereischein ausstellt. Und bei den Kontrollgängen wäre bin ich dabei. Man kann ja beobachten, sich doof stellen und ein wenig mit ihnen reden und dann telefonieren...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

nachtrag...vieleicht ist es auch hilfreich mit mehreren Leuten auf den bevorzugten Stellen dieser Herren zu fischen und so ein wenig Druck auszuüben...Ist zwar auch nicht das gelbe von Ei, bringt aber vieleicht etwas.
Und natürlich die WSP und Aufseher mit anrufen bombadieren...


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Mal ne Provokante These in den Raum gestellt...

"Wäre unsere Umwelt so intakt wie wir uns es wünschen, dann wären die paar Tonnen Fisch, die von solch en schwarzen Schafen gefangen werden absolut zu vernachlässigen...!!"

Nimm das jetzt keiner persönlich bitte, ich wünsche mir nur sehnlichst, daß es so wäre... 

Unstrittig ist, diese Leute (Deutsche, Amis, Schweden oder was auch immer ist VÖLLIG EGAL!!!) müssen bestraft werden!! Und wie Mario schon schrieb, die Polizei MUSS eine Anzeige aufnehmen!! Ob der Herr Staatsanwalt das Verfahren hinterher einstellt, ist was anderes, da hat der "Kleine WasserSchuPo" keinen Einfluss mehr drauf...

Leider ist sowas nicht einträglich, weder für den geldbeutel noch für die Staatsanwälte (Ausnahmen bstätigen die Regel wie als gutes Beispiel unser Boardie Fred78!!!) welche mit solchen Fällen die Karriereleiter nie raufklettern, aber das ist ein anderes Problem unserer Gesellschaft, jeder will nur noch seinen eigenen Vorteil und kümmert sich nicht um seine Mitmenschen, wie anders könnte es sein, daß Alte Menschen in Wohnblocks in der Großstadt in Ihrer Wohnung verwesen!?!?!?! Und mal ganz ehrlich, was sind gegen solche Probleme ein "paar Fische"!?!?!

Traurige Welt ist das...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@spinangler = Und ich habe es im Mai in Rhede am Altarm der Ems erlebt, dass zur Brassenlaichzeit mit Netzen alles rausgefangen wurde, was da zu fangen war. Eine kleine Halbinsel war komplett voller Blut und die haben die Fische mit einem Kleinbus wegtransportiert.
Ich bin zur nächsten Telefonzelle und habe die Polizei gerufen. Die kamen 6 Stunden später und haben trotz Kenntnis des Autokennzeichens nix unternommen ( die Russen waren inzwischen weg )
An dem Erlebnis habe ich lange zu knacken gehabt und es ist nicht allein die Tatsache, wie die an die Fische kommen sondern die haben auch noch aussergewöhnliche Tötungsmethoden = Irgenwo reinstechen und in den grossen Eimer
Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn wir hier aus dem Anglerboard irgendwas gegen solche Machenschaften unternehmen könnten.
Vielleicht fällt einem ja was Sinnvolles ein.
Gruss
und Petri Heil


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit etwas zu tun... Man werde Fischereiaufseher in seinem Verein, dann gibts ne Dienstmarke usw. ist ein Job Ehrenhalber (zumindest hier bei uns) Lehrgänge werden da angeboten! Und dann mit ein paar Mann losgezogen und Kontrolliert!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Nachtrag wegen der Ausländerfeindlichkeit = Ich habe es eben nur bei Ausländern erlebt. An der Ems war ja nur das krasseste Beispiel. Auch hier kenne ich Stellen, wo die Bratpfanne zum Wasser gleich mitgebracht wird und die Freunde aus dem Osten mit Gummifisch in der Zanderschonzeit unterwegs sind. Freundlichste Hinweise auf die Schonzeit werden beantwortet : Wir angeln auf Barsch oder Hecht. Was sollte die Polizei denn in solchen Fällen machen.
Kontrollieren, kontrollieren und nochmals kontrollieren. Das ist die Hälfte davon auf natürlichem Weg verschwunden und es bleiben die übrig, wie mein Freund Marek aus Polen, die so angeln, wie man es von uns erwartet.
Ein fürchterlicher Thread = Ich rege mich nur auf....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Steffen= Ich bin aber in keinem Verein, im Rhein ist kaum ein organisierter Verein aktiv ( hier zumindest nicht )


----------



## sibirjak (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hi,

Ich angle am Rhein und an der Ruhr seid 10 Jahren (komme aus Russland). In diese Zeit habe ich auch viel gesehen, weil ich sehr oft am Wasser bin. Alles an Ausländern zuschieben ist nicht richtig. Ich sehe genug einheimische Angler, die Abends mit mehreren Ruten, mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln. Jeder Aal, Zander wird mitgenommen ohne auf Mindestmaß oder Fangbegrenzung zuguken. Gesofen wird auch eimerweise ( wenn das nur das Bier ist). Erstmal muß man sich an eigene Nase fassen. Wir sind alle, nicht immer alles richtig machen.


Gruß Sibirjak


----------



## buddha (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@steffen.....
Ich finde nicht, also nicht in meinem Fall, das es hierbei um die Fische geht die die Leute fangen oder darum, wo diese Leute herkommen! Nein, es geht mir darum, das ich am Rhein, oder an welchem Fluss/See auch immer, sitzen kann um in Ruhe und vor allem sicher zu angeln!!! 
Wenn ich dann von Leuten höre das ihnen das gesamte Tackle, mittels Pistole oder Messer "an-den-Kopf-gehalte", abgenommen wurde, gibt mir das doch sicherlich zu denken.
Dazu kommt dann noch, wenn man durch die Beamten der WSP, oder sonstigen bevollmächtigten Institutionen, kontrolliert wird und diese Herren auf diese "Angler" aufmerksam macht, blöde Antworten bekommt.
Das sich dann der eine oder andere durch eine solche "Aktion" etwas auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, wo sich solche Themen mit der Zeit auch noch häufen,
kann ich voll und ganz verstehen! 
Unser eins macht den Schein, kauft sich Karten, schaut das die Fische waidgerecht behandelt werden und zieht dafür noch den kürzeren. 
Da kann ich als kölsche Jung doch nur sagen: "Nä, dat find ich blööd sowat!"

Bitte verbessere mich falls ich falsch liege,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## buddha (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



			
				sibirjak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich angle am Rhein und an der Ruhr seid 10 Jahren (komme aus Russland). In diese Zeit habe ich auch viel gesehen, weil ich sehr oft am Wasser bin. Alles an Ausländern zuschieben ist nicht richtig. Ich sehe genug einheimische Angler, die Abends mit mehreren Ruten, mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln. Jeder Aal, Zander wird mitgenommen ohne auf Mindestmaß oder Fangbegrenzung zuguken. Gesofen wird auch eimerweise ( wenn das nur das Bier ist). Erstmal muß man sich an eigene Nase fassen. Wir sind alle, nicht immer alles richtig machen.
> 
> ...



Hi Sibirjak,
erst mal willkommen im Anglerboard!!!
Wie du vieleicht in meinem ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen hast, bin ich genau deiner Meinung!!! Mitmenschen, die sich den Geflogenheiten des Landes in dem sie leben anpassen, möchte ich auch in keinsterweise als Ausländer bezeichnen!!!
Das man alles auf die ausländischen Angler schiebt finde ich genau so falsch!Es gibt unter deutschen Anglern genug schwarze Schafe!!!
Wir sollten darauf schauen das es "keine" Angler gibt, die sich am Wasser verhalten als gehöre ihnen die Welt!! Und die darauf aufmerksam machen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten!! Egal ob Deutsche oder Ausländer!!! 

Mit freunschaftlichem  #h  Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



> Und wie Mario schon schrieb, die Polizei MUSS eine Anzeige aufnehmen!! Ob der Herr Staatsanwalt das Verfahren hinterher einstellt, ist was anderes, da hat der "Kleine WasserSchuPo" keinen Einfluss mehr drauf...


Selbst wenn das Verfahren gegen zahlung eines geringen Bußgeldes eingestellt wird, wird das irgendwo vermerkt. Beim nächsten mal wird der Staatsanwalt sich der Sache dann etwas genauer annehmen


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Sibirjak

es hat niemand gesagt das das nur die russen machen es machen auch genug deutsche!! mein freund hat beim letzten nachtangeln auch mit 3 ruten geangelt also so is das nicht.
ich und en paar anderen glaub ich versuchen nur zu sagen das sich unsere deutschen gesetzeshüter und die die sonst noch kontrulieren sich nicht an die angler aus dem osten ran trauen weil sie "schiss" oder sonst was haben weil sie sich bei dennen nich sicher sind  bei dennen kann nämlich ganz schnell was passieren im gegensatz zu MANCHEN deutschen anglern....


----------



## sibirjak (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@buddha



> Wir sollten darauf schauen das es "keine" Angler gibt, die sich am Wasser verhalten als gehöre ihnen die Welt!! Und die darauf aufmerksam machen, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten!! Egal ob Deutsche oder Ausländer!!!



Da hast du recht. Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Ich halte mich selbst so gut wie möglich an die Forschriften und versuche meinen Kollegen das beizubringen, am meisten mit Erfolg. Ich bin Vollblutangler und das sagt schon alles. Das Wasser ist mein Haus und ich versuche es zu Schützen.

@Adrian



> mein freund hat beim letzten nachtangeln auch mit 3 ruten geangelt also so is das nicht.



Ich angle am meisten mit eine oder hochstens zwei Ruten. Wenn die Fische richtig beisen hast genug zutun mit eine Rute, aber wenn die Fische nicht beisen da fängst du mit 10 Ruten nicht viel.


Gruß Sibirjak


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@buddah:
Na Du Kölsche Jong 
Ich wollte da beileibe keinen Ball lostreten und die Probleme sind da und müssen angegangen werden! KEINE FRAGE!!!

Ich hab aber auch etwas dagegen, wenn wieder alles auf dem Rücken schlecht bezahlter mit Überstunden gebeutelten Beamten der WSP ausgetragen wird, wollte nur verdeutlichen, daß die Probleme in "Höheren Etagen" liegen...

Für den Hungerlohn als Polizist würde ich mir auch nicht die Fresse einschlagen lassen wollen!

Wir brauchen wieder eine MOTIVIERET Polizei und keine Beamten, denen permanent am Gehalt gekürzt wird und die ständig gesagt bekommen, daß sie für noch weniger Geld noch mehr Leistung bringen sollen...

Aber wie gesagt, das ist ein Politikum...


----------



## totentanz (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Moin!


Also ich hab 2 Bekannte bei der WSP. Die haben ganz schön was zutun. Nicht nur auf dem Fluss rumschippern und Schwarzangler kontrolieren. Die kümmern sich auch um z.B. illegale Müllbeseitigung im Wald. Oder um Autos von Anglern auf den Wiesen im Naturschutzgebiet stehen. So ist das nicht, die haben alle Hände voll zu tun.

Ich denke wir sollten uns mal gemeinsam wehren! Denn was kann den ein einzelner Fischereiaufseher bewirken? Nix meiner Meinung nach. Der ist immer nur der dumme. Er muss lernen und Prüfungen ablegen und wird von jedem blöd angeglotzt, undankbarster (ehrenamtlicher!!!) Job.

Also wenn ich solche "falsche Kammeraden" am Wasser sehe, dann ruf ich die Polizei auch mal an#x . Die müssen dann ja kommen, und eingreifen. Man muß sowas nur immer kontinuierlich tun. Wenn die einen dann sehen, suchen die schon das Weite. 
Ich hab da zwei so spezielle Freunde, die immer mit lebendem Köfi angeln, die machen das jetzt nicht mehr. 
Nicht nur jammern sondern handeln!!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## uga (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

das ist doch alter salat,können eh nix machen ,nur in der gruppe sind wir AUCH  stark


----------



## buddha (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@uga @totentanz
Gemeinsam sind wir stark >> Das ist nicht das Thema!! Nur ist es genau das, was keiner braucht!!! Ich geh ja nicht ans Wasser um mich zu kloppen,  sondern um in Ruhe zu angeln!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## totentanz (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das habe ich so nicht gemeint!!! Wenn jeder anständige Angler sich angaschieren würde und nicht ALLES an EINEM hängen bleibt. Jeder sich aber aufregt das keiner was macht! 
Na dann wirds nicht besser!, Oder?

Das hat weis Gott nichts mit "kloppen" zu tun !!!!!


----------



## buddha (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Da hast du schon Recht! Nur geh mal zu den Kollegen und mach den Mund auf, dann denke ich wirst du um das "kloppen" nicht mehr herum kommen!!!!

Um mich und meine Haut, mach ich mir da eigentlich weniger Sorgen!! Nur was ist wenn mein Neffe (14) mit seinen Kumpels an den Rhein geht und da passiert was?? 
Ich denke, dann kommen "die" nicht mehr um das "kloppen" rum!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## buddha (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Aber was diskutieren wir über ein Thema was wir als "kleine Bürger" sowieso nicht ändern können!!!
Lasst uns übers Angeln reden!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## totentanz (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Kommt auch drauf an wie man auf solche Leute zugeht. Wenn man mit der Brechstange in der Hand losgeht, gibt´s wohl gleich eins auf die Mütze. Da brauch man sich nicht wundern.
Ich schrieb:"Wenn jeder anständige Angler.." ; damit habe ich nicht ne Gruppe von 10 Jährigen gemeint. Die Erwachsenen sind da gefragt, um den "jungen" es leichter zu machen.


----------



## buddha (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich zähl mich eigentlich auch zu den "anständigen Anglern" und das die Gruppe der 14 jähringen sowas klären sollte liegt mir auch fern!!!

Wenn man auch nett sagt : "Guten Tag Kollege, würdest du bitte, da du dich leider nicht an die Regeln häst, das Angeln hier einstellen!"
Dann denke ich trotzdem das es Ärger gibt und meine das die Antwort bestimmt nicht: "Nein klar, tut mir leid mein Freund, kommt nicht mehr vor" lautet!!!

Na ja, nichts für ungut!!! Ich werde mich dann mal aus diesem Thread zurück ziehen!! Wir kommen hier, denke ich, eh auf keinen Nenner!!!

Bis dann,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder dass die keinen Bock mehr haben wenn sie wegen jedem Firlefanz angerufen werden.
Der totentanz schreibt grad er bemüht die grüngewandeten sogar wenn jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt. Abgesehen davon dass das an sich schon total bekloppt ist nervt er auch noch die WSP damit. Kein Wunder dass die nicht reagieren wenn man dann mal wegen was wichtigem anruft (angeln mit Strom etc).

Das ist meine Meinung.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## totentanz (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Wo soll man dann denn bitte die Grenze setzen? Lebender Köfi = unwichtig? Mit Strom = wichtig? Fische nicht abschlagen = unwichtig? Angelplatz zumüllen = wichtig?, usw..

Ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied. Alles ist nicht in Ordnung. 
Aber mich versteht hier sowieso keiner. Ich klinke mich dehalb hier aus.

In diesem Sinne

Gruß
Christian


----------



## NorbertF (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Lebender Köfi verbot ist ganz einfach totaler Blödsinn, darum ists auch Käse das anzuzeigen. Noch dazu als Angler. Wir sollten zusammenhalten dass nicht noch mehr so tolle Vorschriften kommen statt uns gegenseitig anzuzeigen.

Alle Arten von Fischwilderei und Umweltverschmutzung sind natürlich nicht ok!

Gut das ist natürlich jetzt meine Einstellung zu dem Thema, die Gesetzeslage gibt dagegen Dir recht. 
Warum Du Dich jetzt ausklinken willst verstehe ich auch nicht, nur weil ich eine andere Meinung habe heisst noch lange nicht dass du im Unrecht bist oder gehen musst.
Zum Meinungsaustausch ist das Forum doch da, ist doch kein Ding denke ich oder?
Also nicht eingeschnappt sein, sondern weiterposten!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## levalex (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Es ist mit sicherheit so, daß es unter anglern viele schwarze schafe gibt.
das ist unbestritten. ich ich denke das man diese problematik an der wurzel packen muß! ich bin zwar erst 24, habe allerdings schon mit 7 jahren angefangen zu fischen. ich währe in all den jahren nicht mal auf die idee gekommen einen herzstich zu setzen ohne vorher den fisch zu betäuben, oder lebende köderfische einzusetzen! und zwar, wie ich glaube, nur aus einem einzigen grund!
der mann der mir das angeln beigebracht hat, hat mir gesagt das man soetwas nicht tut!!! einem 60 jährigen zu erzählen, er solle nicht mit lebendem köfi fischen obwohl er das seit 50 jahren tut ist wie gegen eine wand zu reden. ich sage: wehret den anfängern und lasst sie an eurem wissen und der verständniss für die natur und ihre lebewesen teilhaben. auf die art ändert man zwar kurzfristig nichts, aber evtl auf lange sicht!!

gruß alex


----------



## Grundblei (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ NorbertF :
Soll ich deine obige Aussage so verstehen das du es in Ordnung findest mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln  ???


----------



## chinook (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das Fischen mit lebendem Koederfisch hat hier schon bei einigen zu dem Verlust des Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit gefuehrt. Und das ist gut so. So begreifen auch die ewig-gestrigen das irgend wann einmal ... 


 -chinook


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Grundblei: ja richtig.

@chinook: Zeig mich doch an. Aber bitte da wo ich angle. Department68 (Elsass) in Frankreich. Viel Spass!! (Ärger dich nicht zu sehr wenn du ausgelacht wirst dann).

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## feinripp (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hi zusammen, obwohl ich hier im Board noch ein ganz Neuer bin, angle ich schon über 25 Jahre am Rhein.
Als Bub bin ich mit dem Jugendschein losgezogen und hab mir nen freundlichen Angler gesucht neben den ich mich setzen konnte und der soz. die Patenschaft übernahm wenn kontrolliert wurde. Alls wunderbar. Heute würde ich meinem Kind nicht mehr erlauben allein an den Rhein zu gehen, viel zu gefährlich.
Es ist tatsächlich so dass sich das Milieu am Wasser total geändert hat.
Als alleine Angelnder kann man zumindest hier bei uns nicht mehr sicher sein, vor allem nicht nachts. Was macht ihr denn, wenn auf einmal 4 geschätzte "Kollegen" vor Euch stehen und die Herausgabe diverser Bar und Sachvermögen einfordern?? "Gibst du Rute, dann gut!" SO laeuft das, ich geh fast nur noch mit Kumpels nachts fischen, alles andere ist Leichtsinn.
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Sch...egal ob das Spätaussiedler Kasachen, Deutsche oder was auch immer für ein Volk ist. Tatsache ist, 80% Ost. Das ist Fakt.

Im Gegensatz zu unsereins halten die nämlich geschmeidig zusammen, und laufen nur im Rudel auf. 
Die WSP macht einen Bogen um solche Gruppen, die armen Aufseher sind auch nicht lebensmüde.. so sieht das aus.
Ich könnte auch Stories erzählen, vom Wäschewaschen über Carbidfischen,
Aalschnüre.. so fischt man nämlich in der Heimat.
Am Wasser siehts aus als hätt die Mülldeponie ne Niederlassung gegründet. Und ich bin früher rum und hab noch ne liegengelassene Madendose óder Schnurreste von Vorgängern aufgesammelt, man ist ja der Natur verpflichtet. Heute kannst das vergessen, und die Folge ist, dass es dann auch irgendwann den ehemals echten Anglern egal ist. Kümmert ja eh niemanden.
Ich war letzt im Allgäu im Urlaub, am Rottach-Speicher. War toll.. einmal pro Tag schaute ein Fischereiaufseher vorbei und kontrollierte die Papiere, dann gabs noch ein Schwätzchen und ein paar Tipps.. wunderbar, keinerlei Sauerei am Wasser, nur verantwortungsvolle Fischer.. da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, sag ich Euch.
Hier bei Mainz sieht das ein wenig anders aus.

Aaaber Voorsicht sag nix böses über unsere Neubürger, gibt sofort ne Lichterkette und Du wirst von der Leidensgemeinschaft ausgeschlossen.
Habe fertig!
Gruß an alle aufrechten Angler, egal welcher Herkunft.
Ralf


----------



## Magic_Moses (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das mit den sog. "Ostbürgern" ist in der Tat ein Problem, auch hier bei uns.
Ich bin um Gottes Willen nicht fremdenfeindlich o.ä., aber da zeichnet sich eine ganz klare Tendenz ab.
Bis vor 2 Jahren habe ich nachts regelmäßig an der Lahn zwischen Dorlar und Wetzlar gefischt. Gerade in diesem Bereich angeln auch viele Rußlanddeutsche, wobei dort jeder von denen quasi seinen Stammplatz hat. Viele von den Jungs kannte ich und da waren auch richtig nette Angler dabei. Was die Sauberkeit am Angelplatz angeht, hat's aber keiner so richtig genau genommen und ich bin eigentlich nach jedem Nachtangeln meine Uferseite auf einer Länge von 1000m abgelaufen und hab deren Müll eingepackt. Schließlich will man sich ja selbst wieder dort hinsetzen und die Natur genießen.
Ein einschneidendes Erlebnis gab es allerdings, was neben dem Umzug auch dazu beigetragen hat, dass ich mittlerweile nicht mehr dort angel.
Ich sitze gegen gegen 02.00 Uhr im Scheine meiner Petroleumlampe an der Lahn, lese und warte auf das Piepsen meiner elektronischen Bissanzeiger (gelle Franzl *g*). Plötzlich höre ich Schritte hinter mir, ich dreh mich rum und da strahlt mich ein Kasache mit seinem Halo an: "Mein Platz - verpiss dich oder ich schneid dir die Eier ab". In der anderen Hand hielt er demonstrativ sein Jagdmesser. Ich bin ja berufsbedingt kampfsporttechnisch ziemlich beschlagen aber das war mir dann doch zu heikel, zumal man nie weiß, ob da noch 2 oder 3 Kumpels dabei sind oder vielleicht sogar eine Schußwaffe. Ich hab' jedenfalls ruhig aber schnell meinen Kram zusammengepackt. Als ich den Angelplatz verlasse, zischt er mir noch ein freundliches "Scheiß-Deutscher" hinterher. Wie war das doch gleich? "Wessen Brot ich esse......". Aber dieses Sprichwort hat sich wohl noch nicht bis an die Krim rumgesprochen.
Ich jedenfalls zum Auto, Handy aus dem Handschuhfach, die Kollegen von der Polizeistation in Wetzlar angerufen, den Sachverhalt geschildert und um einen Streifenwagen gebeten. Die hatte 'ne ziemlich ruhige Nacht und tatsächlich waren innerhalb von 15 Minuten 2 Kollegen da.
Wir sind zurück zum Angelplatz und da hat der Deutsch-Russe nicht schlecht geschaut. Bei der Personalienfeststellung hat er einen der Kollegen genauso nett beschimpft wie mich vorher und seinen Perso wollte er auch nicht rausrücken. Bei der anschließenden Durchsuchung haben die Kollegen noch ein paar Gramm Marihuana sowie einen Wurfstern bei dem Vogel gefunden.
Zu allem Überfluß hat er auch noch schwarz geangelt.
4 Monate später ist er zu 15 Monaten ohne Bewährung verdonnert worden: Bedrohung, Beleidigung, Fischwilderei, Verstoß gegen das Waffen- und Betäubungsmittelgesetz. Da er kein Unbekannter war, hat ihn der Richter ohne langes Hickhack in den Kahn geschickt.
Fand' ich gut. Geangelt hab' ich da trotzdem nicht mehr.
Ganz schön traurig, was hier mittlerweile abgeht. Aber wahrhaben will das keiner und wehe, du sagst was in dieser Richtung.......


----------



## sibirjak (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Magic-Moses

Du hast ganz richtig in der Situation gehandelt. Das ist wirklich traurig. Ich hofe das sowas extremes passiert dir nicht mehr.

Gruß Sibirjak


----------



## fred78 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Das Problem ist doch, dass es viel zu wenig ernsthaft durchgeführte Kontrollen gibt!Wenn ich aber höre, dass letztes Jahr ein Aufseher in Köln-Rodenkirchen völlig zusammengeschlagen worden ist, scheinen mir andere Schritte angebracht!Man muss muss das mal anders aufziehen!

Ich wohne ich Köln direkt am Gericht, wo gestern von 10 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr ein Mannschaftswagen mit 12 völlig gelangweilten "Kanten" im Polizei-overall rumstanden!Hab mich kurz mit denen unterhalten, nötig gewesen wären nur 2!

Jetzt frage ich mich doch, ob es nicht möglich wäre, dass ein paar dieser Jungs ein halbes Jahr lang, einmal die Woche, in Verbindung mit einem Aufseher am Rhein kontrollieren!Klar sähe das etwas übertrieben aus, doch leider scheints ja nötig!
Bei einzelnen Anglern müssen sie ja nicht mit alle Mann auftauchen, doch wenn zwei auf ner Buhne sitzen und acht Angeln ausgelegt haben, sieht man es ja auch von weitem!Würde man dies ein halbes Jahr durchziehen und entsprechende Strafen verteilen, würden auch gewisse Leute nicht mehr glauben im rechtsfreien Raum zu sein!


----------



## feinripp (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Genau Fred78. Da wäre ziemlich schnell Ruhe am Wasser und der Staatskasse schadets wegen der Geldstrafen auch nicht so besonders. Aber da passiert nix, weil es für die Ordnungshüter vermutlich viel zu viele Baustellen gibt, da ist der Schutz des Gewässers und einiger spinnerter Angler nicht soo dringend. Vermut ich mal. Aber stellt euch doch mal vor sowas käme im Jagdrevier eines Kommunalpolitikers vor.. Wilderei etc...da wär aber was geboten.
Alles nur ne Lobbyfrage denk ich.


----------



## Kai D90 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Servus,

habt Ihr schonmal Kontrollen in Holland oder Frankreich erlebt? Da sind die Kontrolleure häufig von der Polizei und immer zu zweit. Einer im Hintergrund mit der Hand am Holster. Ist zwar ein unangenehmes Gefühl, Spaß verstehen die  auch nicht, dafür hält sich die schwarzfischerei auch sehr in Grenzen und man fühlt sich sicherer am Wasser.


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ja das habe ich schon erlebt. Sehr oft sogar, aber unangenehmes Gefühl hatte ich keines, ganz im Gegenteil! Ausserdem waren die immer sehr nett.
Finde ich super.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@NorbertF = Deine Einstellung zum Köfi-Angeln finde ich nicht so begeisternd, zumal wir doch seit dem offiziellen Verbot genug Zeit hatten, uns mal mit dem Thema " Unnötige Tierquälerei " zu beschäftigen. 
Vielleicht wirst Du das ja mal gelegentlich nachholen.


----------



## harry_kat (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hallo zusammen!

    Vorab: Ich komme auch aus Russland, hab auch viele Bekannten und Freunde, die hier Anglen.

 Ich gehe generell allein und nüchtern Angeln, trinke beim Angeln gar kein Alkohol. Ich nehme keine untermassige Fische mit, fische nicht mit lebendigen Köfis, lasse kein Mühl liegen, habe Probleme weder mit Deutschen noch mit Engländer noch mit Landsleuten noch mit den sonstigen. Also ich zähle mich zu den "anständigen Angler", wie die meisten von Bordies nehme ich an.. Die Beschreibung würde auch, ausnahmslos zu meinem Bekanntenkreis passen.

 Mich regen die Vorfälle wie dem Magic-Moses passiert war auch auf, vielleicht noch mehr als die meisten von euch. Denn anschliessend kommt es leider Gottes zu pauschalen Aussagen wie \Zitat:Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt Sch...egal ob das Spätaussiedler Kasachen, Deutsche oder was auch immer für ein Volk ist. Tatsache ist, 80% Ost. Das ist Fakt.Zitatende 

   Auf die andere Beispiele verzichte ich lieber. :e:e Ehrlich gesagt, ich versuche diese gar nicht zu lesen, weil ich merkte, dass ich agressiv werde den Kollegen gegenüber. (Alle einheimische, wir sind ein Team)

    Das war das was ich definitiv weiß.

    Es gibt aber ein Paar Sachen, die ich nicht weiß.
    Ich weiß nicht wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ein Idiot(en) zu mir kommt und mich aufffordert ich solle mich verpissen. 

    Wahrscheinlich würde ich die Möglichkeit Polizei zuzurufen nicht vorziehen, obwohl es richtig ist.
   Vielleicht ist wirklich so, dass die Schwelle zu Gewaltbereitschaft unter uns nicht so ausgeprägt ist?? 

 Vielleicht sind doch nicht alle ungebildete agressive Bestien. Vielleicht sind es nur ein Paar schwaze Schafe, deren "Dichte" irgendwo auf den Bundesdurchschnitt pendelt. 
    Man hat schon oft Kriminalität unter Spätaussiedler mit  Gesamtbevölkerung verglichen. Ergebnis war immer das selbe.

    Es wäre eine Katastrophe, wenn es nicht so wäre.

    in diesem Sinne
    HK


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Hakengrösse_1: Wie ich schon mehrmals auch Dir geschrieben habe gibt es hier kein Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches. Ist also keinerlei Grund vorhanden mich mit irgendetwas anzufreunden oder abzufinden. Ich halte mich genauestens an alle Vorschriften.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> @Hakengrösse_1: Wie ich schon mehrmals auch Dir geschrieben habe gibt es hier kein Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches. Ist also keinerlei Grund vorhanden mich mit irgendetwas anzufreunden oder abzufinden. Ich halte mich genauestens an alle Vorschriften.
> 
> Gruss
> Norbert



....und wenn morgen die Anarchie ausbricht? Plünderst Du dann auch Geschäfte? Es geht hier nicht einfach nur darum, die Grenzen dessen auszukosten, welche gewisse Länder vorgeben. Ich denke, es geht hier auch um die ethisch-moralische Verantwortung, dessen Grenzen jeder für sich selbst festlegt. Ich finde es schon verwerflich, wenn man einerseits als Angler den Status des "Naturschützers" für sich beansprucht und andererseits einen kleinen Fisch mit einem Drilling im Kreuz an der Rute zappeln zu lassen. Ich selbst bin alles andere als ein "millitanter Tierschützer", aber ich stehe selbst (und ich glaube, wie die meisten hier) in der Verantwortung, das angeln nicht als verabscheuenswürdige Tierquälerei dastehen zu lassen.
Mir persönlich würde sich der Magen umdrehen, wenn ich sowas sehen würde!

Denk mal drüber nach.

Gruß Martin


----------



## NorbertF (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

?
Denk Du mal lieber nochmal nach was Du gerade geschrieben hast. Mir fehlen die Worte. Du hast soeben ca. 95% der weltweit angelnden Menschen herbe beschimpft. Mich natürlich auch obwohl ich mir nichts habe zuschulden kommen lassen.
Mich kotzen die deutschen Besserwisser Gutmenschen sowas von an, das glaubst Du gar nicht. Sowas idiotisches habe ich vielleicht von nem PETA Aktivisten erwartet aber nicht von einem Angler. 
Kein Wunder dass in Deutschland das angeln immer mehr eingeschränkt wird, die Angler stehen daneben, klatschen und finden es super. Bravo!

Was ist übrigens mit den Würmern? Den Maden, den Grashüpfern? Ist das dann nicht "verabscheuungswürdig"? 
Was ist mit den Tieren die du täglich isst? Die Bakterien die dein Immunsystem täglich vernichtet? Wo fängst an, wo hörts auf? 

So und jetzt denkst DU auch mal nach!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Hey Leute, immer mit der Ruhe, ok?

Mein Opa hat auch mit lebendem KöFi geangelt und ich ebenfalls (als es noch erlaubt war!!) Und viele von euch haben diese sicher auch getan (wiederum: Als es noch erlaubt war... Vor 15 Jahren hat sich keiner dafür interessiert, bis ein Vorstandsmitglied eines ANGELVEREINS in Niedersachsen GEGEN den lebenden KöFi angegangen ist, was war das damals für ein Geschrei, NESTBESCHMUTZER ist der Betreffende genannt worden und was sonst noch für Worte fielen spar ich mir hier...
Gesetze hin oder her, was den lebenden KöFi angeht, muß das jeder selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereibaren und sich später vielleicht mal vor einem höheren als einem irdischen Richter verantworten, wer weiß das schon.

Solange Norbert_F in seinem Land nicht gegn Gesetze verstößt ist alles ok würde ich mal sagen! Man kann ja gegen den lebenden KöFi sein, aber bitte anderen freien Demokratien nicht den "allso weisen Stempel" des deutschen Fischereigesetzes aufdrücken wollen, das steht uns nun wirklich nicht zu!!!

Mein Opa ist mittlerweile tot und kann dafür, daß er auch nach dem Verbot mit Lebendem KöFi geangelt hat nicht mehr belangt werden!! Und das ist auch gut so, jemandem etwas zu verbieten, was dieser seit 70 Jahren getan hat und was NIE gegen das Gesetz war, werdet Ihr ALLE zugeben müssen ist ein ziemlich heftiges Urteil...

Was mich hier gerade befremdet, ist die Agressivität mit der hier aufeinander losgegangen wird, also erstmal ruhig Blut Leute, durchatmen und sich wieder dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads widmen, das war nämlich nicht der lebende KöFi (das Thema hatten wir schon oft genug und jedesmal ist es ausgeartet!!!)


In diesem Sinne...


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ NorbertF
wow, es hat gewirkt

@ Steffen
ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht

Gruß Martin


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@einige hier  = Damit gebe ich mich hier überhaupt nicht zufrieden ; bin bloss jetzt zu müde. Lass es doch ausarten (Steffen );: dafür sollte doch das Anglerboard da sein.
Ne, was der NorbertF da schreibt, nee und nochmal nee.


----------



## totentanz (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich wollte hierzu eigendlich nichts mehr schreiben, aber...
Hätte ich nur meinen Mund gehalten. Wenn ich gewusst hätte was hir für eine Stimmung entsteht, hätte ich niemals auf den leb. Köfi angesprochen. 


@ Norbert: Ich bin bestimmt nicht eingeschnappt. Wenn ich dich zitieren darf: /
Der totentanz schreibt grad er bemüht die grüngewandeten sogar wenn jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt. Abgesehen davon dass das an sich schon total bekloppt ist nervt er auch noch die WSP damit./
Ich finde Gesetze sind dafür da das man sie einhält. 
-Das ist meine Meinung!

Sonst brauch man sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn sich gewisse Leute nicht dran halten.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Guten Morgen...

@Hakengröße 1: 
Diskutieren, JA!! Ausarten, NEIN! Das sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge!

Und wie gesagt, andere Länder andere Sitten (Gesetze), bei uns ist der lebende KöFi verboten, dafür macht die Uni Göttingen Tierversuche grausamster Art mit MENSCHENAFFEN... tut mir leid, aber anderen Ländern vorschreiben zu wollen, ob sie den lebenden KöFi erlauben oder nicht, sollte man sich gut überlegen bei solchen Zuständen im eigenen Land... ARMES DEUTSCHLAND!!! Das ist fast schon shizophren... sorry...

Übrigens, bevor es einer falsch versteht... ICH angele NICHT mit lebendem KöFi, weil ich es mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren kann!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Man muss doch nicht gleich agressiv sein und unter " ausarten " verstehe ich, dass man im Laufe des Meinungsaustausches auch mal vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen darf. So ist das im täglichen Leben doch auch !
Der lebende Köderfisch ist doch nur ein Paradebeispiel für die nichtangelnde und in Teilen die angelnde Bevölkerung, was das Thema " Tierquälerei " betrifft. In diesem Thread habe ich doch mehrfach gelesen, wie ein Mensch mit einem Tier umgeht. Die aus dem Osten sind nach Boardiemeinung überwiegend die schwarzen Schafe, die sich an keine deutschen Gesetze halten, indem sie Fische brutal behandeln/ misshandeln und ich soll mich mit Demokratiegedanken nicht aufregen, wenn es die sogenannten Sportangler aus deutschen Landen argumentativ und praxisbezogen unterstützen ? 
Wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich Fische ersticken oder am Haken verrecken und  im Setzkescher verkommen lasse oder sonst was ?
Ich finde es besser, seine eigene Gewissensvereinbarung anderen gegenüber zu vertreten als einfach hinzunehmen, dass man woanders eh nichts ändern kann. 
Stierkampf, Hühnerfarmen, Viehtransporte , Hundekämpfe , Tierversuche u.s.w ist alles gesetzlich geregelt; ich nehme es so hin oder wie ?
Tut mir leid: ist nicht meine Mentalität und dabei bin ich weder grün noch PETA.
@totentanz = Wieso den Mund halten... ? 
In der heilen Welt mit Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen ist das Board doch der geeignete Ort, um sich unter Gleichgesinnten auch mal mit Reizthemen auseinandersetzen zu dürfen. 
Es darf natürlich nicht agressiv werden.
Gruss


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Hakengröße 1:



> Ich finde es besser, seine eigene Gewissensvereinbarung anderen gegenüber zu vertreten als einfach hinzunehmen, dass man woanders eh nichts ändern kann.



Vollkommen richtig, nur die deutsche Mentalität hat die Angewohnheit anderen Ländern ihre Meinung "aufdrücken" zu wollen und alles was anders ist erstmal zu verurteilen, frei nach dem Motto: "erst zuschlagen und dann fragen ob es in dem betreffenden Land auch gewünscht wird...



> Wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich Fische ersticken oder am Haken verrecken und im Setzkescher verkommen lasse oder sonst was ?



Naja, der Setzkescher ist mittlerweile wieder erlaubt... unter gewissen Umständen jedenfalls!

Und "Verkommen" tut in meinem Setzkescher KEIN Fisch!!!

Es gibt wohl auch einen Gewissen Unterschied, ob ich einen Fisch als KöFi mit einem oder 2 Drillingen "armiere", oder ob ich einen Barsch (z.B.) am "Haar" anbiete indem ich zwischen den Flossenstrahlen der Rückenflosse diesen am ersten Flossenstrahl "festbinde" (so habe ich es von meinem Opa gelernt) damit kommt der Fisch nicht mal mit dem Haken in Berührung... (Auch diese Methode wende ich nicht an, nur um gleich Entrüstungen vorzubeugen!!!)





> Stierkampf, Hühnerfarmen, Viehtransporte , Hundekämpfe , Tierversuche u.s.w ist alles gesetzlich geregelt; ich nehme es so hin oder wie ?



Deinen Worten zufolge nimmst Du es so hin... 
Und gesetzliche Regelung in diesen Fällen (Wie auch beim KöFI!!!) ist richtig und gut, unsereins kann ja vielleicht Frankreich EMPFEHLEN den lebenden KöFi zu verbieten, aber in deutscher Manier VORSCHREIBEN geht nicht... 


Und ein Satz zum Ende:

Wann und Wer sagt irgendwann: Wo bitte ist der Unterschied zwischen KöFi und Wurm, dieser ist doch auch ein Lebewesen, Wer gibt uns das gottverdammte Recht zu entscheiden, welches Leben mehr/weniger wert ist als ein anderes!?!?!?!?

Aber eines wusste ich schon vor 15 Jahren: Mit uns Anglern kann man es ja machen, weil es eine menschliche Unart ist den "Kleinen Mann" zu hängen und die wirklich großen Übeltäter laufen zu lassen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Danke Steffen,
dafür dass du genau das erlärst hast was ich meinte. Und zwar auf vernünftige Art, dazu war ich leider nicht in der Lage 
Ich fürchte nur es ist verlorene Liebesmüh.
Kuck doch nur: den Spaniern will er die Stierkämpfe verbieten. Nix kapiert.
Die restliche Aufstellung findet aber meine Zustimmung 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich will den Spaniern den Stierkampf verbieten ? Nix kapiert ?
Ich will überhaupt keinem etwas verbieten, was ich ohnehin nicht verbieten kann.
Ich identifizier mich nur nicht mit dem, was andere toll und für den Erfolg empfehlenswert befürworten. 
Angel Du fleissig weiter mit lebendem Köderfisch und ich werde den Rest meines Lebens diese äusserst lebensverachtende Art des Fischfangs wie auch andere tierverachtende Behandlungen verurteilen und diese Einstellung vertreten, solange ich will. 
Ich kapier in der Tat nicht, was daran unvernünftig ist oder vergebliche Liebesmüh.  
Wir leben zum Glück in einer Demokratie.
In diesem Sinne 
Petri Heil


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ja und zum Glück gilt die Demokratie für alle.
Auch für mich.
Wobei das auch wieder ein schönes Thema wäre 
Ist es eine Demokratie, wenn die stärkste Partei nicht regiert, sondern eine Minderheit (10%) den Rest der Bevölkerung tyrannisieren kann? Ich meine jetzt nicht nur die aktuelle Situation, das hatten wir früher auch schon.
Ist es eine Demokratie wenn wir plötzlich von Brüssel aus Vorschriften bekommen ohne gefragt worden zu sein? Und so weiter. Aber Politik ist nicht erwünscht, ich wollte nur kurz in Frage stellen ob man das überhaupt so stehen lassen kann dass wir in einer Demokratie leben.

Die grosse Frage, die mir noch keiner beantwortet hat ist wirklich die hier:
Warum ist es nicht ok einen lebenden Köderfisch zu nehmen aber schon ok einen lebenden Wurm oder Maden oder Heuschreck zu nehmen.
Wenn mir das jemand verständlich und schlüssig sagt, dann lasse ich mich wahrscheinlich sogar überzeugen.


----------



## Grundblei (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Also ich schliesse mich auch eher der Meinung von "Hakengröße1" an.
Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist MEINER MEINUNG NACH eine riesen Sauerei und absolut nicht mit dem Verhalten eines waidgerechten Anglers in Verbindung zu bringen !!!
Andere Leute mögen das anders sehen... doch ich würde mit Leuten die das so praktizieren (ob dort erlaubt oder nicht) auf keinen Fall mehr einen Trinken gehen o. ä. 
Das ist meine eigene Meinung und jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben, es gibt keine falschen Meinungen, jeder soll es so machen wie er es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann und wie es erlaubt ist !


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@Grundblei = Es ist schon keine Meinung mehr; es ist ein Standpunkt.
Da hilft keine weitere Diskussion mehr und wie man im Board sieht = ... es interessiert auch keinen weiter... 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## chinook (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ja und zum Glück gilt die Demokratie für alle.
> Auch für mich.
> Wobei das auch wieder ein schönes Thema wäre
> Ist es eine Demokratie, wenn die stärkste Partei nicht regiert, sondern eine Minderheit (10%) den Rest der Bevölkerung tyrannisieren kann? Ich meine jetzt nicht nur die aktuelle Situation, das hatten wir früher auch schon.
> ...


 
 Selten derart unzusammenhaengendes und bloedes Zeugs gelesen. 
 Ich erkenne Argumenten- und Reflexionsresistenz.


 -chinook


----------



## Grundblei (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ Hakengröße1 : Ja, da magst du richtig liegen aber ich werde trotzdem nicht damit aufhören mich gegen sowas auszusprechen ! 
Sagst du nichts dagegen, so akzeptierst du es und das tu ich mal sicher NICHT!
@ chinook : :q  da hast du absolut recht !!! Aber eigentlich ist das gar nicht so witzig wenn unsere eigenen Bürger unser Regierungssystem nicht verstehen...#d


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ich Depp hätte wissen müssen wie das hier wieder endet, naja ich halt jetzt mein Maul...

Mit einer LETZTEN Kurzbemerkung:

Jedes Extrem fürt irgendwann unweigerlich ins Unheil, Verständnis uind Toleranz sind die Grundlage für Frieden, in JEDER Hinsicht und Beziehung.

Das gilt übrigens für ALLE, nicht daß sich da jetzt jemand ausgenommen fühlt!! (UNd bevor dumme Sprüche kommen: JA, es gilt auch für mich!!)

In diesem Sinne


----------



## feinripp (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Angeln mit lebendem Stellfisch ist keine Kunst. Ist extrem fängig, und kann wirklich jeder Depp. 

Deswegen und wegen meines Anspruchs an die Ethik des Anglers praktiziere ich das nicht mehr.
Nicht mehr.. deswegen, weil als Bub ham wir das auch so gelernt. Aber wie gesagt da ist kein Anspruch dahinter. Das ist genau dasselbe wie in einem Forellentümpel die vor einer Stunde eingesetzten hungrigen und völlig orientierungslosen Forellen rauszufangen.. supertoll .. klasse Angler.
Nein das ist es nicht was ich als Angelsport verstehe.
Nur meine Meinung.

@Harry Cat:

Das mit den 80% war noch schonend ausgedrückt. Vielleicht ist es woanders nicht so aber hier sieht es leider so aus. Und da hilft es auch nicht zu sagen das wäre pauschal.. das ist einfach eine Tatsache. 
Ich kann verstehen dass das die Leute nerft die ganz ordentlich und korrekt ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Ist aber so.. leider.
Übrigens.. mein Großeltern kommen aus dem heutigen Russland also nichts liegt mir ferner als zu pauschalisieren, aber Tatsachen lassen sich nicht einfach wegdiskutieren.  Period.


----------



## harry_kat (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@feinripp:

 Diskussion ist zwecklos, Da hast Du absolut recht. Da mündet mit Sicheirheit irgendwo, wo wir nicht hin wollen.
 Alzey: da kenne ich mich wirklich nicht aus. Mit der Statistik schon: Da gilt aber: der Überlegende kämpft nicht. Drum lassen wir Mal Deine >80% unkommentiert stehen.

 ciao

 HK


----------



## fishboy (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

jo also ich habe auch schon einiges erlebt. 

1. Fall

Sitze am Wasser kommen doch glatt 4 "Glatzen" an - die wollten uns unser gesamtes Angelzeug abnehmen. Wir (also ich und ein Freund) meinten nur, dass sie unser Angelzeug haben könnten (die sahen nämlich net freundlich aus die Burschen), aber das wir das 100%tig der Polizei melden (außerdem wusste ich wo einer von den Typen wohnt). Naja dann ham sie uns erstmal Prügel angedroht...schließlich haben wir unsere Sachen eingepackt und als mein Freund dann sein Filettiermesser ausgepackt hatte waren sie still. trotzdem crasse aktion!

2. Fall 

Wieder drei Jungs kommen mit Lanzen und der Hapune ans Wasser steigen ins Wasser und sagen zu  mir noch "Falls ihr die Bullen holt oder sonst wem was sagt, würde ich an eurer Stelle nicht mehr hier angeln gehen!" ... die sind dann erstmal ins Wasser. Bin dann zur roten Kreuz-Station wo sie mich erstmal nur ausgelacht haben! Dann sind aber doch noch 3 Leute mitgekommen die Typen mit den Harpunen haben wir dann allerdings nicht mehr gefunden  ... soviel zum Thema ... seit dem nehme ich aus meinem Angelkram keine Wertsachen mehr mit!


----------



## Elbe-Fan (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Rhein und Elbe gleichen sich doch sehr,
mit Freude werden die kleinen Angelboote  kontrolliert und auch schon mal schikaniert.
"was sie haben nur eine Kopie???? die ist nicht gültig,zeigen sie uns mal morgen auf der Wache die Originale.Hundert Meter weiter an der Brücke des E-Kraftwerks angeln unsere ausländischen Mitbürger, acht an der Zahl, meinen gutgemeinten Hinweis auf einen tollen Fang der Beamten wurde ignoriert.Meinen guten Tipp das ich ein schnelles Boot gesehen habe,mit Bootsnamen, deren Insassen die Reusen der Erwerbsfischer plündert, Antwort : da muss erstmal eine Anzeige vorliegen Die Angst der Beamten vor den ausländischen Mitbürgern ist zum Kotzen.Zum schikanieren haben sie ja die Deutschen  !!! Hinweis:ich bin kein Rassist, meine besten Freunde sind Ausländer.
Gruss an alle Boardies. Elbe -Fan


----------



## der Oberberger (13. September 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Da gibts ja geschichten vom Rhein. 
War noch vor 4 Wochen da. Hab beim Mühlheimer Rheinpark bei Köln auf Aal und vorher auf Brassen geangelt. Um 1.00 Uhr Nachts kamen da auf einmal 6 Türken. Die waren zuerst recht freundlich, wurden dann aber agressiv und wollten und unsere Fische rauben (immerhin 8 Aale und 3 Barben) Zum glück waren wir zu 5 Personen. Als die dann auf uns zukamen hab ich nen kleinen Stahlknüppel herausgeholt (war sonst als Fischtöter gedacht) und die damit bedroht. Während des gegenseitigen bedrohens hat ein Freund von mir die Polizei angerufen. Als ich das den Typen gesagt habe sind die abgezogen. Wir hatten also ein Schweineglück. Die Polizei haben wir dann wieder abbestellt und haben sofort gesehen dass wir nach hause kommen.´


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

moin-moin,

 tja, da kann man mal wieder sehen, daß wir angler keine lobby haben. stellt euch mal vor was passieren würde, wenn ich bei den "grünen" anrufen würde und denen erzählen würde, daß ich einen beim wildern gesehen habe. die würden glatt mit ner hundertschaft ausrücken. und für mich ist angeln und jagen absolut gleichwertig. aber beim schwarzangeln werden nur bußgelder in bereichen unter € 100 ausgesprochen und beim wildern gehste in den bau!!! warum nur da???


----------



## Welshunter (14. September 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Ach es ist einfach zum Ko***en was heutzutage( und zu nacht) an unseren gewässern abgeht.
habe mich neulich erst mit einem von der WSp aus meinem Verein unterhalten.
als ich ihm gesagt hab wo es am rhein nicht mit rechten dingen zu geht und so weiter hat er gemeint " die hocken doch  nur da saufen und fangen eh nix".
die bräuchte man nicht kontrollieren....
was soll dann der scheiss?
die verfahren 1000liter sprit auf dem rhein und machen nix.
wir bezahlen den ganzen mist am ende auch noch!
naja was solls....
kannste eh nur schwer ändern!

gruss an alles aufrichtigen..... und das sind alle hier!


----------



## feinripp (14. September 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

Без труда не вытащишь рыбку из пруда! ~ Ohne Mühe wirst Du keinen Fisch fangen.. oder so ähnlich, nicht?


----------



## harry_kat (25. September 2004)

*AW: Der Rhein, die Wasserschutzpolizei und ich...*

@ feinripp

 genau so heisst es.....

 gruß

 hk


----------

